# libapache2-mod-chroot mit suexec und fcgi



## spex (12. Mai 2008)

Moin moin,

ich hab mit un mal den Apache mit FCGI und SUEXEC installiert. Funktioniert soweit super.

Hab mir dann libapache2-mod-chroot nachinstalliert und nach folgendem Tutorial die Symlinks erstellt und den Apache konfiguriert:
http://www.webmilhouse.com/7b/?p=103

Zusätzlich hab ich noch die /etc/mime.types in die CHRoot Umgebung kopiert und die FCGI Einstellungen sowie vhosts, angepasst:

```
PHPRC=/chroot/apache2/var/www/{DOMAIN}/config/php.ini
export PHPRC
exec /usr/bin/php-cgi
```

VHOST:

```
<VirtualHost {DOMAIN}>

        SuexecUserGroup USER GROUP

        DocumentRoot /chroot/apache2/var/www/{DOMAIN}/htdocs/
        <Directory />
                AllowOverride None
        </Directory>
        <Directory /chroot/apache2/var/www/{DOMAIN}/htdocs/>
 #......

        FCGIWrapper /var/www/{DOMAIN}/config/php5-fcgid-htdocs .php
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php

        </Directory>
 #......
</VirtualHost>
```

Er startet den Apache bringt aber in der error.log folgende Fehler mit denen ich nichts anzufangen weiß:

```
[Mon May 12 08:52:18 2008] [error] (2)No such file or directory: Couldn't bind unix domain socket /chroot/apache2/var/run/apache2/cgisock.9780
[Mon May 12 08:52:19 2008] [error] cgid daemon process died, restarting
```

Der Ordner /chroot/apache2/var/run/apache2/ existiert und in der cgid.conf wurde der Pfad angepasst.

Der Apache läuft trotzdem weiter, wenn ich nun aber versuche mit meinem Browser auf den Server zuzugreifen und mir eine simple Datei ausgeben zu lassen "index.html". Dann mekkert er "403 forbidden".

Die Ordner haben alle die passenden Rechte, der Documenten Root gehört der entsprechend im VHOST angegebenen USER und GROUP, an.

Woran kanns liegen?

Gruß - sp3x


----------

